# Steam Summer Sale



## Kaiaa (Jul 11, 2013)

Just a friendly reminder to all: the Steam Summer Sale is going on from today, July 11th to July 22nd. Hop on and see what great deals you can find!

I bought a $20 game for $9.99! What have you found?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been loving the sale battles. Bioshock Infinite was on sale at 50% off on Steam. GreenManGaming put out a tweet with a voucher for 70% off. Just got the full game with a Steam key for only ?12 ($18)

Also picked up Bioshock 1 & 2, and an Early Access game "Under The Ocean" which looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 11, 2013)

I picked up Half Life 2 and Counter Strike Source today! (Well technically HL2 was part of the midweek sale, but meh) I'm really having a hard time practicing restraint. So many good games, so many deals. HNNNNG...


----------



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 11, 2013)

Just picked up Assassins Creed 3 ($30), Sonic Franchise Pack ($15), Burnout paradise box ($10) All come together around $55 Sweet mother of gaben!


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2013)

ScootTheHuman said:


> Just picked up Assassins Creed 3 ($30), Sonic Franchise Pack ($15), Burnout paradise box ($10) All come together around $55 Sweet mother of gaben!



Silly boy! I bet you they're going to drop even more in price in a daily deal, community choice or a flash sale!


----------



## Keenan (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm holding back. I have 70+ games that I've never even installed, so I'm not going to buy anything unless I know I'll play it.


----------



## Spontida (Jul 11, 2013)

None of those games interest me, only Scribble Nauts but it's windows only


----------



## Keenan (Jul 11, 2013)

Spontida said:


> None of those games interest me, only Scribble Nauts but it's windows only


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2013)

ABOUT TIME


----------



## ScootTheHuman (Jul 12, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> Silly boy! I bet you they're going to drop even more in price in a daily deal, community choice or a flash sale!



That's true.... OR!! OR!!! It could be the complete opposite and then I miss out, so it's a win or lose situation and you either choose one and be happy with it or choose neither


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 12, 2013)

Spontida said:


> None of those games interest me, only Scribble Nauts but it's windows only



I feel your pain  Other than that, you should try out the indie games for Mac. Some of them are actually pretty good. I'd advise against Anna extended edition for mac though, the extended edition does not work even though they sell it as a Mac game. The normal version (which is included in the Extended) works however, if you really want to give it a try.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2013)

ScootTheHuman said:


> That's true.... OR!! OR!!! It could be the complete opposite and then I miss out, so it's a win or lose situation and you either choose one and be happy with it or choose neither



That's why you wait until the last day of the sale before buying anything that's not a daily deal, community choice or a flash sale.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been having fun with Euro Truck Simulator 2 -- it was a flash sale on for 9.99


----------



## PaJami (Jul 15, 2013)

Me right now. There's 7 more days, I don't know if I can make it D: But in all seriousness, ended up picking up Bit Trip Runner 2, Hitman Blood Money, Deadlight, Fallout New Vegas, Mirror's Edge, and Organ Trail along with CS:S and HL2.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 15, 2013)

Haha, poor Jami. I've had www.gaben.tv haunting my dreams lately :l

Picked up Fallout New Vegas and The Witcher 2 since my last post.


----------



## cwertle (Jul 15, 2013)

Portal bundle for 6$! I have never actualy used steam but I saw that deal and went for it.


----------



## easpa (Jul 17, 2013)

Spent about 50 euro so far. I'm not even sure what I bought, it just... happened. e.o


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 17, 2013)

Pachireecko said:


> Spent about 50 euro so far. I'm not even sure what I bought, it just... happened. e.o



Haha that's the way it goes. I bought a couple indie games that I'm not really sure of but thought I would give them a chance.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm considering buying Madness Returns, but I'm not quite sure yet. The games with the good prices are the ones I already have :s


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 17, 2013)

Marceline said:


> I'm considering buying Madness Returns, but I'm not quite sure yet. The games with the good prices are the ones I already have :s



Always, always wait until the very last day of the sale to buy anything that isn't a Daily Deal, Flash Sale or Community Choice. If it doesn't go on sale for any cheaper by the last day then you should buy the game before it goes back up to full price.

I think Madness Returns has been on sale in previous Steam Sales so you may be in luck and get it for cheaper if you wait.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 17, 2013)

I want Civ5 but I don't have any money. :I


----------



## Spontida (Jul 17, 2013)

Keenan said:


>



Not really, I have Parallels but I don't want to waste time on it.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 18, 2013)

You know you have zero self restraint when you buy Euro Truck Simulator 2 with 4 days of sales left. :_: Gaben, y u do dis to me?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 18, 2013)

Animal crossing new leaf> all games for the time being.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 18, 2013)

PaJami said:


> You know you have zero self restraint when you buy Euro Truck Simulator 2 with 4 days of sales left. :_: Gaben, y u do dis to me?



You really do have it bad eh?

The hilarious thing is, all these new games I'm buying and I'm only playing them for maybe 1 hour each day. My night time gaming still consists of Team Fortress 2! Almost completed Bioshock 1 though, will be moving onto Bioshock 2 afterwards.


----------



## nammy (Jul 18, 2013)

I didn't buy anything, because I have about $10 to my name lololololol

A friend bought me a couple gifts, though ^___^ I already played through one. Though I died at the end, lol.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 18, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> You really do have it bad eh?
> 
> The hilarious thing is, all these new games I'm buying and I'm only playing them for maybe 1 hour each day. My night time gaming still consists of Team Fortress 2! Almost completed Bioshock 1 though, will be moving onto Bioshock 2 afterwards.



That's what I'm doing, I just test the waters and save them all for a rainy day! So far, no real regrets, enjoying most of what I've picked up


----------



## easpa (Jul 19, 2013)

Got about 30 euro left but I'm waiting for Brave New World to go on sale.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2013)

Pachireecko said:


> Got about 30 euro left but I'm waiting for Brave New World to go on sale.



Doubt it'll be on sale until the Winter Sale, it's pretty new.

I just picked up the Gold Upgrade for Civ V! Already had a lot of the stuff in it but it was cheaper than Gods & Kings on its own so I figured why not.


----------



## easpa (Jul 19, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> Doubt it'll be on sale until the Winter Sale, it's pretty new.
> 
> I just picked up the Gold Upgrade for Civ V! Already had a lot of the stuff in it but it was cheaper than Gods & Kings on its own so I figured why not.



Yeah, that makes sense I guess. I think I'll hold out just in case though. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 19, 2013)

I spend ? 50,- on random games..haha I try not to buy any now..


----------



## StiX (Jul 19, 2013)

Poor wallet... I'm so sorry ;____; every year around this time he always hides from me!


----------



## PaJami (Jul 19, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> Doubt it'll be on sale until the Winter Sale, it's pretty new.
> 
> I just picked up the Gold Upgrade for Civ V! Already had a lot of the stuff in it but it was cheaper than Gods & Kings on its own so I figured why not.



Would you recommend getting Civ 5? Pretty much the only strategy game I ever got into was Age of Empires/Age of Mythology, so it looks intriguing but dunno for sure. I hear matches take a long time, which isn't necessarily something I like...


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2013)

PaJami said:


> Would you recommend getting Civ 5? Pretty much the only strategy game I ever got into was Age of Empires/Age of Mythology, so it looks intriguing but dunno for sure. I hear matches take a long time, which isn't necessarily something I like...



Oh ironically I messaged you on Steam about my playing of it before I even saw your post but I guess I'll post a more detailed review of Civ5 here.

I would definitely recommend it, the base game is fun but if you can afford the little extra I would highly suggest the Gold Edition, you get a bunch of new civilizations to play as and the Gods & Kings expansion which adds so much extra to the game and actually fleshes a lot of stuff out.

Civ5 can take a little bit of time to actually get into it and understand everything. The in-game tutorial is pretty good but personally I went and watched a quick 20 minute walkthrough on YouTube when I started playing to get to grips with things. There's a lot of nuances to the diplomacy and everything that make this game really unique and interesting.

As for the games taking a long time, they do, but it's not a bad thing. Assuming you can tear yourself away from saying "Just one more turn!" you can save the game and slip back into it at a later date pretty easily, considering it is turn-based. The time the games take obviously depends on difficulty and which victory type you choose to go for, I think my shortest game was about 1hr30m and longest about 4 hours. I tend to stick to the easier difficulties though and have heard of harder difficulties taking double the amount of time.

To summarise, it's great. You can learn ridiculous amounts of history with the in-game voiceovers of civilizations and world wonders which is always nice. I really like how you can just play how you want to, whether you choose to conquer the world by force or take a more diplomatic approach and get everybody to vote for you as the world leader, it's always a favourite time sink of mine.


----------



## StiX (Jul 19, 2013)

Not sure what I got anymore... O_O 

Borderlands 2 Seasonpass
Zer0 costumes (all)
Castle Crushers
Last Remnant
YS 1+2

I.. think.. that's it? XD


----------



## Chobi (Jul 19, 2013)

Sales are great XD I always feel bad for my wallet! haha. Altough I didn't bought that much yet.
I bought: the last remnant, Ys 1 and 2 and castle crashers. Hmm maybe I gonna look in the steam store later, to see if there are some games that I would like to have xD


----------



## PaJami (Jul 20, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> Oh ironically I messaged you on Steam about my playing of it before I even saw your post but I guess I'll post a more detailed review of Civ5 here.
> 
> I would definitely recommend it, the base game is fun but if you can afford the little extra I would highly suggest the Gold Edition, you get a bunch of new civilizations to play as and the Gods & Kings expansion which adds so much extra to the game and actually fleshes a lot of stuff out.
> 
> ...



Oh geez haha, I thought you messaged me in response to that post, dat irony! Thanks for the review, with another day for the sale I may go for it tomorrow


----------



## Trundle (Jul 23, 2013)

So, we need to get some Civilization V games going here on TBT, don't we? ;D


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 23, 2013)

Trundle said:


> So, we need to get some Civilization V games going here on TBT, don't we? ;D



I think so! I've never done multiplayer because I've heard they can take a long time and connection issues are sometimes awful. We could always try it though, there are so many of us that play it. I'm sure Pachireeko would destroy us all though.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 26, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> I think so! I've never done multiplayer because I've heard they can take a long time and connection issues are sometimes awful. We could always try it though, there are so many of us that play it. I'm sure Pachireeko would destroy us all though.



Yeah, I have Pachireeko on Steam and I see it being played by him/her all the time. (I can't remember your gender, sorry!)


----------

